# black stuff on plants



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

today i noticed i have some black fuzzy stuff on my leaves on the plants, not for sure what it is or what to do to get ride of it, also my clown loach is gone, he is not in the tank, the floor or inside the filter, cant see him anywhere, can someone help with the black mistery stuff inside my tank please


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you have 108w of T5HO lighting on that tank? How long is your lighting period?

I can't see it clearly, but it could be staghorn. If you have Excel it will take care of it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yes i do, the lights are on about 12 hours plus or minus 30 mins depending on what time i get off work, i dont have any but can tomorrow, 1 more day should not hurt anything should it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should probably reduce your lighting period. Treat with Excel and then try backing the light to 7-8 hours.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks Ben for the help AGAIN like always, i put the excel in and ill only have lights for 7-8 hours


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I've got a staghorn algae breakout in my 30 gallon right now myself, but I've been afraid to use Excel because of the inverts in my tank...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> I've got a staghorn algae breakout in my 30 gallon right now myself, but I've been afraid to use Excel because of the inverts in my tank...


what i have dosent look like yours, here is what i have going on, what are the inverts youa re talking about, i am lost of that
it is the black hairy stuff on the leave 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The algae you have is black brush algae. Excell will help with that also. It looks like its on an anubia and they are bad at getting that if they get to much light. You can help by planting something near it that would shade it from the high light you have. It would also help if you added co2 to the tank with that kind of lighting.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben, the excel is working good, the black stuff is going away, once i get that all gone this week ill get the plants from you if that is still good, let me know and ill paypal you
thanks again for the help
Rob


----------

